# Tile shower floor



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I think we have a problem:yes:

















ADD>I wonder what kind of pan it has...or if it even has one?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

What's the problem, I see money, money, money. Score!!!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Anytime you have an arm sticking out from under the shower floor...............you have a problem.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

how old is the house? I say a tar paper pan


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah ,,,what's with the photo chop ?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

"We don't need a pan. Its a mud floor."

That's what I was told by a homer cheapot tile installer when I questioned him about where his shower pan was.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

house plumber said:


> how old is the house? I say a tar paper pan


You know what to say:yes:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

damn, I was right for once?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is the backside of it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like you scored a nice job. Go back with a Schulter Kerdi Drain. Best on the market. Fool proof pan of kerdi goes onto of the top of mud bed. Then you tile right to the kerdi. 

http://www.schluter.com/8_2_kerdi_drain.aspx


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

good job not breaking any of those tiles, 

what are you going back in with


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Will said:


> Looks like you scored a nice job. Go back with a Schulter Kerdi Drain. Best on the market. Fool proof pan of kerdi goes onto of the top of mud bed. Then you tile right to the kerdi.





GREENPLUM said:


> good job not breaking any of those tiles,
> 
> what are you going back in with


I'm installing a pvc liner with a new P-trap and pvc drain. Tile will be put back.

The homeowner will be tearing that bath out when their 1yr old starts school in a few years. They are adding another bedroom and bath to suit them. She was a fashion model that traveled all over the world...shes over 6' tall and her husband is 6'10. He has to squat to take a shower:laughing: Until then they are going to live with a patched(short) shower.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Look how rotten the threshold is.








Here is the left outside corner...








Here is the right outside corner








Its delicate work when you get to the last row. Its stuck on wire and built up mud. Easy to break a tile.

How come when I'm signed in I cant see pictures unless i click on them but when not signed in they load and show up fine?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> How come when I'm signed in I cant see pictures unless i click on them but when not signed in they load and show up fine?


 
Go to your user cp page. Click Edit options. Scroll down to thread display options. Is the box by Show images checked?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

man those sole plates and studs are shot. how you plan on daming that up and installing your pan when the studs are rotted? She needs to let you gut that whole shower out and reframe it right.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Will said:


> man those sole plates and studs are shot. how you plan on daming that up and installing your pan when the studs are rotted? She needs to let you gut that whole shower out and reframe it right.


There is some rotten wood on each side of the threshold.....its not as bad as it might look. The studs are dark colored but they are not rotten or wet except where I've pointed out. The couple(man/wife) are on site and realize what they have...an old shower and its gonna be patched so they can use it for about 3/4 years until the little boy starts school....then the entire bath will be ripped out and a new bed and bath added to the back of the house. 

These are second generation customers of mine and they understand its a patch that is not meant to be permanent.

ADD> Here is the tear out finished for the most part.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

people are doing whatever they can to save money nowadays, these people are prolly sick that they shower went bad on them,

Ive never had to float customers before but in the past 3 months, ive had to take post dated checks for 4 water heaters. The People that are having to post date checks are regular hard working class folks.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok more pics of todays work.





































Notice how the hack that installed that old cast iron didn't get the drain centered.........those guys cheated more than they care to admit.:yes: Check the original pic of the shower out.........I corrected it for them.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I like to make sure my riser from the p-trap is perfectly plumb. The finished product depends on it....I hate to see crooked shower drains.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

More of that blue glue.....:whistling2:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Airgap said:


> More of that blue glue.....:whistling2:


 I was just about to say that. We can't use blue glue on drains here. Code says purple primer and any other color cement and blue is too close to the color purple. Funny how things are diffirent in other jurisdictions.
:blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Airgap said:


> More of that blue glue.....:whistling2:


:laughing: I new when i posted it that the "Blue glue" would get a dishonorable mention. The stuffs good u should try some.:thumbsup:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Is the blue glue, rain or shine? Or is it for pressure, like whirlpools?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Its rain & shine. Its for dwv or pressure pipe.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I fired tile guy today.....he refused to install the preslope so I said you may as well get back in your truck and quit wasting everyones time. I immediately got on the phone and called a local tile distributor and they gave me a few names. Of the two guys I called both do preslopes. I advised her to hire either one as they both only do custom showers and high end tile jobs.....but they also understand that big trees start out as acorns.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> :laughing: I new when i posted it that the "Blue glue" would get a dishonorable mention. The stuffs good u should try some.:thumbsup:


I use it all the time...I just like bustin on ya...you know that...:thumbsup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Although it causes HUGE DUST ,,, may I suggest a grinder on your next tear out . Real good for spots were ya just don't want things breaking off .

GOOD WORK !!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Let me know when you wanna come work for me in Florida TM.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Let me know when you wanna come work for me in Florida TM.


 You dont have enough monay to pay me to move to T-town much less to pay me to work. Thankles for these offerz


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Cal said:


> Although it causes HUGE DUST ,,, may I suggest a grinder on your next tear out . Real good for spots were ya just don't want things breaking off .
> 
> GOOD WORK !!


Thanks for the compliment. I dont like angle grinders and the dust is why. I usually dont have any trouble with anything except bullnose edge tiles...they like to break. I usea grinder with a diamond blade somtimes.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I use this little 4 3/8" tile saw to cut the wall tiles first. It has an adaptor to go on a garden hose. We'll hook it up to the lav faucet, or shower arm. 

I have used a little fish tank pump in a bucket of water. 

I usually cut the grout line, then remove the tile above it, to allow the tile guy a reference. Especially in a wet set shower (walls, that is)


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> I fired tile guy today.....he refused to install the preslope so I said you may as well get back in your truck and quit wasting everyones time. I immediately got on the phone and called a local tile distributor and they gave me a few names. Of the two guys I called both do preslopes. I advised her to hire either one as they both only do custom showers and high end tile jobs.....but they also understand that big trees start out as acorns.


Too bad your not closer to Oklahoma I could fix you up. I used to do almost nothing but custom tile showers.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I use this little 4 3/8" tile saw to cut the wall tiles first. It has an adaptor to go on a garden hose. We'll hook it up to the lav faucet, or shower arm.
> 
> I have used a little fish tank pump in a bucket of water.
> 
> I usually cut the grout line, then remove the tile above it, to allow the tile guy a reference. Especially in a wet set shower (walls, that is)


The guy thats hired said he cuts a piece of durarock and just puts a couple screws in it to hold it to the studs. He then takes a few of the tiles he will be using and uses a hot glue gun to glue the tiles onto a strip of cardboard.....the cardboard is the same thickness as his thinset mortar he will use to set the wall tiles with. Ok then he holds tile strip with the cardboard attached to the tile against the durarock. Then another person holds a long level against the existing tile wall and let it overhang at the bottom. he then measures the distance from the level to the face of the tile......this measurement is how far to furr the wall out so the wall tile will be plumb. he said its the easiest and quickest way that works EVERYTIME.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> The guy thats hired said he cuts a piece of durarock and just puts a couple screws in it to hold it to the studs. He then takes a few of the tiles he will be using and uses a hot glue gun to glue the tiles onto a strip of cardboard.....the cardboard is the same thickness as his thinset mortar he will use to set the wall tiles with. Ok then he holds tile strip with the cardboard attached to the tile against the durarock. Then another person holds a long level against the existing tile wall and let it overhang at the bottom. he then measures the distance from the level to the face of the tile......this measurement is how far to furr the wall out so the wall tile will be plumb. he said its the easiest and quickest way that works EVERYTIME.


Sounds good. 

If we are repairing an existing shower with wet bed walls, my tile guy will re-install wire and cement wet bed. Leaving him and edge allows him to screed the walls flush with the existing.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I installed the pan today and all is well. The preslope was very nice. I will be water testing it monday. Tile guy says he is going to build it out with wall mud and wire. No cement board.









.............................................................................................................


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey TM your liner is outta square


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Piperat said:


> Hey TM your liner is outta square


Yeah I figured that would be a major topic...couldn't wait to post it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice work TM. Here is a shower I did.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Water was getting through this pony wall.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

damage done


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

gutted


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

new framing


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Schluter kerdi wall, pre-mud bed.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Proof I did the job:thumbsup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Kerdi membrane pan


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

done


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Great looking job Wil:thumbsup:

Did you do floors too? What kind of mud did you use for the joints on the wall and floor?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I did a Schluter system on that shower. You use sheetrock for the walls. Then I use a thinset that is designed for the system. It's call Ditraset. 

I did the floors too. I use permabase backer board thinseted over plywood subfloor and nailed. I used Versabond thinset on the floors.

I use a urethane grout call Trucolor. Here a link.http://www.bostik-us.com/our-brands/trucolor/default.html


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

the drywall around the tub should be greenboard or durarock. no whiteboard in wet applications.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Look into Schluter. The manufacturer recommends regular drywall. Greenboard is not necessary. Schluter Kerdi is 100% waterproof and is even rated for steam showers.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

its never used here in florida. i dont even know if it approved here or not. i've seen it done at a friends house up in illinois. i like it better than pvc liners. you dont have all the folds. especially in a round shower. they suck doing a pan in.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That Kerdi is the cat's azz!
You could take a fire hose into that shower with no leaks!

If you aren't using it you should be...:thumbup:

You can find a lot of information on it over at John Bridge Forums...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> That Kerdi is the cat's azz!
> You could take a fire hose into that shower with no leaks!
> 
> If you aren't using it you should be...:thumbup:
> ...


Yeah and I can FILL my liner up with water and it doesn't leak...go figure:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Yeah and I can FILL my liner up with water and it doesn't leak...go figure:whistling2:


14.7 psi vs. 225 psi... :laughing:

Keep on keepin on....

You can lead a horse to water...
But you can't make him drink...

In your case its the fountain of wisdom.... :laughing:
Come on have a sip...:laughing:

I know you prefer...










But trust me this is better.... :thumbup:
Go ahead now take a sip...:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Will said:


> done


 Nice looking job, start to finish. I've done one schluter shower system, didn't do the tile, but the wall membrane and pan. Hands down the best water tight shower system. Like you said, just make sure all mortars and thinsets match their ASTM requirements. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> 14.7 psi vs. 225 psi... :laughing:
> 
> Keep on keepin on....
> 
> ...


So could you build a swimming pool with kerdi?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> So could you build a swimming pool with kerdi?


It would probably work! :thumbup:

However, no doubt the pool industry has better materials already in use and only a "small time hack making big time jack" would attempt to do such a thing...:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> It would probably work! :thumbup:
> 
> However, no doubt the pool industry has better materials already in use and only a "small time hack making big time jack" would attempt to do such a thing...:laughing:


Whats a pool liner made out of redwood? Whats kerdi made out of redwood?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Whats a pool liner made out of redwood? Whats kerdi made out of redwood?


Kerdi is made out of soft polyethylene.

A pool is constructed constructed out of a large variety of materials with fiberglass, gunite, and PVC being popular construction methods...

However in your hood anything is possible...:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is a membrane you can use for swimming pools TM. I use it on showers too. It's the blue stuff. Made by Laticrete.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Pre mud


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Kerdi pan


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The blue stuff is Hydro Barrier. Hydro Ban is what you can use on Swimming pools


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

tiling


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

More tiling...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice work Will. Whats your deck mud mix ratio to sand and portland? Some people like a richer mix of portland to sand and I was curious to what you use.

The hole for that valve looks very big...what kinda valve is it?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Pretty much done


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> Nice work Will. Whats your deck mud mix ratio to sand and portland? Some people like a richer mix of portland to sand and I was curious to what you use.
> 
> The hole for that valve looks very big...what kinda valve is it?


4:1 on the deck mud. The valve was Price Phister. I don't rember the Model because I ruffed the valve in over 2 years ago. Then did this shower about 8 months ago.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

did you splice that membrane master..?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> did you splice that membrane master..?


No the shower was only 3x3.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i see that.... but its looks like theres a seam in the middle of that pan


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> i see that.... but its looks like theres a seam in the middle of that pan


All I can respond with is I dont see what your talking about and no the pan is not seamed together.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Water tested the pan today and its good. I pulled the test ball and the pan emptied completely...just like it should. Installed the proper way.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I think he must be looking at one of the pictures Will posted.


----------

